# Acer Predator XB241YUbmiprz Empfehlenswert?



## Karuzo23 (31. Mai 2017)

Hey Leute, ich hätte die Chance den genannten Bildschirm für unter 400€ zu kriegen.

2560x1440, 144hz (165 oc) und G-Sync für unter 400€ klingt für mich definitiv nach nem guten Preis. Hat jemand hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Bildschirm gemacht?


----------



## kleinerEisbär (2. Juni 2017)

Dein bekommen hört sich nach gebraucht an, dafür ist der Preis aber dann doch recht hoch. Hier würde ich eher nach um die 300€ Ausschau halten.
Tests oder ähnliches scheint es ja eher weniger zu diesem Modell zu geben, vielleicht schaust du dir ein bisschen die Tests zum Vormodell / anderen Modellen der Reihe an und machst dir Gedanken dazu.

Edit: Doch welche gefunden: 
Acer Predator XB241YU Review 2017: 24-inch 1440p G-SYNC 165Hz Gaming Monitor
Feedback on two monitors: Acer Predator XB241YU vs Dell Gaming S2417DG


----------



## Karuzo23 (2. Juni 2017)

Nein, mein "bekommen" wäre ein ganz normaler Laden gewesen. 395€ bei Rakuten durch nen 15% Gutschein, da dieser aber nicht mehr gültig ist, werde ich wohl eh zum Delm S2417DG greifen, weil 100€ mehr ist der Acer bestimmt nicht wert. Die Reviews zu dem Bildschirm kenne ich schon.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (9. Juni 2017)

Karuzo23 schrieb:


> Nein, mein "bekommen" wäre ein ganz normaler Laden gewesen. 395€ bei Rakuten durch nen 15% Gutschein, da dieser aber nicht mehr gültig ist, werde ich wohl eh zum Delm S2417DG greifen, weil 100€ mehr ist der Acer bestimmt nicht wert. Die Reviews zu dem Bildschirm kenne ich schon.



Na dann nimm meinen Tipp an, Monitore generell immer gebraucht zu kaufen. Hier hast du den Vorteil, dass du davor siehst in was für einem Zustand das Panel ist. Und dafür auch noch massig Geld sparen kannst. 
Du bekommst für den Neupreis des DELL S2417DG auch schon meinen DELL S2716DG, wieso also nicht? 

Bei sinnvollem Gebrauchtkauf hast du auch die Rechnung mit dabei und folglich Garantie bei moderen Geräten


----------

